

The Web Developer's Interactive Cheatsheet for SEO and the Open Graph - rgrieselhuber
http://www.seomoz.org/ugc/the-web-developers-interactive-cheatsheet-for-seo-and-the-open-graph

======
rgrieselhuber
Also, here is a clickable link for the new cheatsheet:
<http://www.ginzametrics.com/cheatsheet>

~~~
randfish
This is totally awesome Ray. One quick suggestion - integration of Rel=Author
(<http://www.blindfiveyearold.com/how-to-implement-rel-author>) which I think
is huge in the content-based SEO world.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks Rand! This is a great suggestion. I'll definitely add.

------
nekojima
When I was practicing on the link, the keyword would populate the title field,
while the title did not appear to be populating any of the tag fields.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
There is a little bit more control I want to give people to allow them to
switch between using the title field and the keyword field. I'll work on this
and update.

~~~
nekojima
Sorry, it does show up on the Open Graph Tags, it was the html tags I was more
interested in and so was focused on more, and that's where it was showing up.

Otherwise great, I love when I can save time doing these tags.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Ok, thanks for letting me know. Glad you like it!

